# Issues with CARP for HAST, stuck on INIT



## hack2003 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have tried to learn and use HAST which uses CARP for couple fail-over sides of the service.
I tried to do things like the handbook instructs and I seem to get into an issue with HYPER-V and CARP.

Two VMs with 1GB scsi disk(virtual) each, trying to configure carp using:

```
ifconfig_hn1_alias0="vhid 1 pass testpass alias 172.16.0.5/32"
```
else then the IP of the interface.
Then I get the status of the carp interface on both hosts on "INIT" state and even if I am trying to force the alias interface to be in MASTER mode it won't change.

I was reading about that it might be because of HYPER-V and I have tried enabling MAC address spoofing on both machines Vnics.

I can ping between the machines but not using the alias IP with vhid 1

Any lead about the issue?


----------

